# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  هل تجيد المضاربة في أوبشن الأسهم الأمريكية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## النزهه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أخواني الأفاضل يسعدني أن أعود لمنتدى المتداول العربي اللذي كان بالنسبة لي الطريق الى الأسواق الأمريكية    :015:   قصتي بإختصار   بعد الخسائر اللتي منيت بها في سوق الفلس السوق السعودي بدأت أبحث عن سوق يضفني   :016:    فوجد منتديات المتداول العربي المختصة بالعملات فجربت نفسي بالعملات ولكن لم أنجح    :Drive1:   ثم بدأت أبحث عن سوق آخر فوجد سوق الأوبشن للأسهم الأمريكية    :Ongue:   ثم بدأت بالتعلم شيئا فشيئا ولله الحمد ألممت بأكثر الأمور فيه   وها أنا أعود إليكم   ولكن عندي بعض الإستفسارات البسيطة   هل تتعاملون بأوبشن الأسهم الأمريكية ؟  مدى درايتك أخي الفاضل بهذه التجارة ؟  أعلم أنها مربحة جدا لمن يتعامل معها بحذر ولكن بنفس الوقت خسائرها فادحة   متوسط إستثمارات الفرد المتاجر بهذه التجارة هل تملك أخي المستثر رأس مال يفوق ال 25000$ أم لا ؟  قد يقول قائل مالك من رأس مالنا ولكن كل هذه الأسئلة لأني بصدد فتح ورشة عمل لتداول لسهم معين في هذا المنتدى الطيب وسوف تكون الأرباح بإذن الله مجزية تفوق ال50% أسبوعيا   تحياتي للجميع وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الإستفتاء   :Good:   أخوكم في الله   أبو محمد

----------


## عياد

ياهلا بك يابو محمد مجددا في بيتك المتداول العربي   احيي فيك بصراحة روح الاصرار على النجاح والبحث عن المجال الصحيح ماشاء الله عليك من السوق السعودي للعملات للأسهم الأمريكية وبنظام الأوبشن والله شيء رائع ومشرف جدا  . اسمح لي أن اكون أول من له الشرف بالرد على موضوعك فهناك البعض هنا يتعامل في أوبشن الأسهم الأمريكية وانا منهم ، والحمد لله عندي خبرة لابأس بها في هذا المجال وقرأت العديد من الكتب في هذا المجال  وبالنسبة للمبلغ فهو اقل من 25 الف دولار وانا متوقف حاليا لبعض الوقت لانشغالي ببعض الأمور  . اتمنى ان اكون أجبت على كل الاستفسارات وفي انتظار الورشة وسأكون اول المتابعين فيالمقاعد الأمامية   تقبل خالص تحياتي يابومحمد    :Icon26:  محبك ومغليك  :Icon26:   عياد

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...  الف شكر اخوي علي الطرح الجميل .........وفيها انا معاك  .........اسهمنا ماصارت فيها فايد .صراحه  بهذا النزول الا ماله  دعم الارتداد  ملينا........  والمهم الواحد يعرف يوزع راس ماله  ......في شي ممكن يستفيد منه في حالة الركود الحاصل  الان.....  وعن نفسي  انا لي خبرة بسيطة في الاوبشن والحمدالله .........احس  انه  سوق مربح  ....ولكن  النقاط المهمه  فيه الوقت والزمن ........وهني   الواحد  يحصل عنده بعض  الغلط .......  اتمني اخوي  بفتح الورشة  وان شالله  اكون من المتابعين والمشاركين ......ونستفيد من العلم الذي تعلمتة  وياريت  ان شالله  بالورشة .. تشرح  لنا  الطريقة تحليلك ........  اتمني لك  التوفيق ........... وتقبل تحياتي.اختك المغامرة!!!

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

والله أنا جربت الأوبشن وفشلت فيه ,,,, لأني كنت أعتمد على توصيات ولم أكن اقتنص الفرص بنفسي. 
عموما بانتظارك أخي الفاضل

----------


## عاشق الاستثمار

أنا في انتظار موضوعك اخي النزهة 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## FAWAZ SUKKAR

ياريت يا أخ نزهة تشرحلنا كيف بدنا نربح 
بأنتظارك على أحر من الجمر

----------


## النزهه

> ياهلا بك يابو محمد مجددا في بيتك المتداول العربي   احيي فيك بصراحة روح الاصرار على النجاح والبحث عن المجال الصحيح ماشاء الله عليك من السوق السعودي للعملات للأسهم الأمريكية وبنظام الأوبشن والله شيء رائع ومشرف جدا  . اسمح لي أن اكون أول من له الشرف بالرد على موضوعك فهناك البعض هنا يتعامل في أوبشن الأسهم الأمريكية وانا منهم ، والحمد لله عندي خبرة لابأس بها في هذا المجال وقرأت العديد من الكتب في هذا المجال وبالنسبة للمبلغ فهو اقل من 25 الف دولار وانا متوقف حاليا لبعض الوقت لانشغالي ببعض الأمور  . اتمنى ان اكون أجبت على كل الاستفسارات وفي انتظار الورشة وسأكون اول المتابعين فيالمقاعد الأمامية   تقبل خالص تحياتي يابومحمد    محبك ومغليك    عياد

   الله يحييك يا أخي عياد   فالبداية كم انا سعيد بهذه الحفاوة اللتي اتحفتني بها   بإذن الله الورشة ستنطلق قريبا جدا   محبك   النزهه

----------


## jaz111

جزاك الله خير اخوى النزهه وبارك فى عمرك 
ليس لدى خبره عن الاوبشن ولكنى ارغب فى تعلمها 
وساكون من المتابعين لك فى ورشة العمل لعلى استفيدمنها  
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق

----------


## عياد

> الله يحييك يا أخي عياد   فالبداية كم انا سعيد بهذه الحفاوة اللتي اتحفتني بها   بإذن الله الورشة ستنطلق قريبا جدا   محبك    النزهه

   نحن في انتظارك عزيزي النزهة   وكل عام وانت بألف خير  :Eh S(7):

----------

